# ASX - Options Industry Council Seminar



## sails (8 August 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has attended this seminar hosted by the ASX and if so, do you think it is worth attending?
http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/asx_oic_options_tour_2006.htm.   I understand that this is the 5th year they have run this event, so hopefully someone has already been to it and give some feedback.

While doing a google search to try and find out a bit more about Alex Jacobson, I came across a free webinar where he discusses the impact of volatility on options.  The following link lists quite a few free webinars on options, and the one by Alex is titled "Volatility for Options Investors"  near the bottom of the page.  http://www.asx.com.au/investor/options/asx_oic_options_tour_2006.htm


----------



## dutchie (8 August 2006)

G'day Sails

Thanks for the heads up on the seminars.

Is the second link to webinars correct ? Could not find the webinars  you mentioned.

Cheers

Dutchie


----------



## sails (8 August 2006)

Yes Dutchie, wrong link - try this one   
http://www.888options.com/seminars/webcasts.jsp


----------



## wayneL (8 August 2006)

Great find Margaret

Thanks


----------

